# 1/4" adapter to hold 1/8" bits



## arizgunrunr (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi to everyone!
This is my firwst post, as I am new to this forum, so hope I don't messs up too bad. Have been into woodworking for about ten years (as a hobbY). Most of my projects have been furniture for the wife, and toys and stuff for the grand kids. Now I want to make some signs - and want to "engrave" into wood, and the fill the engraving with paint.I have two routers that have collets for 1/4" bits, but would like to find an adapter so that I can use bits with a 1/8" shank (for really light cuts - not over 1/16" deep).
Any one have any suggestions?
Thanks in advance. Walt


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I use some split tube adaptors from MLCS.


----------



## arizgunrunr (Apr 12, 2011)

*That's it!*



Mike Wingate said:


> I use some split tube adaptors from MLCS.


Thanks Mike - Thats exactly what I am looking for. 
Walt


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Walt

I'm a big fan of MLCS and I have my share of the adapters from them BUT the best one I have found is the one Rotozip ,it's made to do just what you want to do,it holds the bit true unlike the MLCS ones..

Amazon.com: Roto-Zip 1/8in. Replacement Collet: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: Roto-Zip 1/4in. Replacement Collet: Home Improvement

http://www.widgetsupply.com/page/WS/PROD/rotozip/D-EE07

=========


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

For completeness there are some routers for which you can also get a 1/8in collet; Bosch Colt/Ridgid R2400, Porter-Cable 690/890/7500 series, Bosch 1600/Hitachi M12 families and Milwaukee 5600 family. In addition deWalt also sell 1/8in collets (to order) for their DW624/DW625/DW626 models which will also fit Trend T10/T11, CMT 1850, Festool OF2000 and Mafell LO65e models.

Regards

Phil


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Two words come to mind:
(1) Dremel
(2) Rotozip
Good luck and several of the suggestions preceeding mine may prove even better than my two!
*OPG3*


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I bought a package of Rotozip bits with the adapter from Lowes about 2 years ago. I'm sure it's not the only place that carries them, but Lowes is convenient to most in the USA.

Charley


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Walt
> 
> I'm a big fan of MLCS and I have my share of the adapters from them BUT the best one I have found is the one Rotozip ,it's made to do just what you want to do,it holds the bit true unlike the MLCS ones..
> =========


Bob, what problems have you had with the MLCS 1/8 in collet? It sounds like the problem that caused me to abandon my first router when it started launching router bits into earth orbit.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

Some come with one (slot) spit and some come with 3 slots (spits) the ones with one slot will not hold on to the small bits very well,if you are lucky to get it to hold ,it's very hard to get the bit free once the job is done  this was the way in my case..


MLCS Woodworking Adaptor Bushings and Ball Bearing Guides

=====



mftha said:


> Bob, what problems have you had with the MLCS 1/8 in collet? It sounds like the problem that caused me to abandon my first router when it started launching router bits into earth orbit.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> Some come with one (slot) spit and some come with 3 slots (spits) the ones with one slot will not hold on to the small bits very well,if you are lucky to get it to hold ,it's very hard to get the bit free once the job is done  this was the way in my case..
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob.

A few years ago I had come up the bright idea of using a Dremel 1/8 in diameter straight bit in my router as a very cheap narrow router bit, and found that very quickly they became hot and came loose even though I had tightened them just as if they were router bits. I attributed the problem to differences in the coefficients of expansion due to differences in the metal composition of the bushing and the bit.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm with Otis. I use a Dremel, with a plunge router attachment.
http://http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-335-01-Plunge-Router-Attachment/dp/B0000DEZK4

Used it here on the hammer and saw blade. My first and only (so far) attempt at free hand graphics.


----------

